# knockoff ILLusion and Dazzler (in black and white)



## daniel0731ex (Nov 29, 2009)

available on dealperfect??

http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.26319

http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.26317

http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.26318


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 29, 2009)

btw the KO illusion isn't even scramblable. and it has black corners


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 29, 2009)

cool, but i personally wouldnt buy them because their cheating the vcube company


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

Ahh the "knockoff *ILL*usion and *D*azzler (in black and white)" it's proof that your computer does have a shift/caps button. Please use it when making threads, because you make a lot of threads and I hate reading all lower case titles. I'm cool with posts being all lowercase because they casual but please on the title. 
kthxbai

Oh and I'll say what I have always said about knockoffs: Aren't all 3x3s a knockoff of the Original Rubik's Cube?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 29, 2009)

imo it is ok to copy rubrik'd products cuz it's rubik's brand


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> imo it is ok to copy rubrik'd products cuz it's rubik's brand



So basically because it's Rubik's brand no one came up with the idea of it? It's not rightfully the creator's?


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Ahh the "knockoff *ILL*usion and *D*azzler (in black and white)" it's proof that your computer does have a shift/caps button. Please use it when making threads, because you make a lot of threads and I hate reading all lower case titles. I'm cool with posts being all lowercase because they casual but please on the title.
> kthxbai
> 
> Oh and I'll say what I have always said about knockoffs: Aren't all 3x3s a knockoff of the Original Rubik's Cube?



if they are storebought in a store like Toys 'R' Us, or Target or something like that, and they have the Rubik's logo on them, they are most likely authorized by the Rubik's brand.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Well then, technically all DIYs are knockoffs.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethan said:


> if they are storebought in a store like Toys 'R' Us, or Target or something like that, and they have the Rubik's logo on them, they are most likely authorized by the Rubik's brand.



What about DIY's? Dollar store cubes?

and Caedus I would say yes, they are all knockoffs.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Ethan said:
> 
> 
> > if they are storebought in a store like Toys 'R' Us, or Target or something like that, and they have the Rubik's logo on them, they are most likely authorized by the Rubik's brand.
> ...



DIYs are a whole different deal, I guess they could be counted as KOs of a Rubik's DIY, but if it was that big of a deal there wouldn't be so many cubes out there. Dollar store cubes, probably too, unless they have the Rubik's name on them. They might not really be KOs if they use a different kind of mechanism than the original Rubik's Cube. I don't really know, its a good question though...

EDIT: Yeah, I think C4U and TaiYan and Maru and Edison and everything else could be counted as a KO. Wow. Oh well, ha..


----------



## qqwref (Nov 29, 2009)

It looks like that is not an ILLusion but just a checkerboard KOV7 with no stickers. Kind of a silly thing to make if you ask me. The Dazzler KO looks right, although I'd strongly recommend buying the real thing (obviously). There is no reason to support the knockoff company when they are just copying someone else's design.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 29, 2009)

as has been said NUMEROUS times, the patent on the original 3x3 has expired, allowing for "competition". The v-cube patents are only a few years old, and are meant to allow him to profit from his invention for a decent amount of time.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> as has been said NUMEROUS times, the patent on the original 3x3 has expired, allowing for "competition". The v-cube patents are only a few years old, and are meant to allow him to profit from his invention for a decent amount of time.



didn't ever see that, sorry.
I should be more observant.

:fp I really should have known that


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> It looks like that is not an ILLusion but just a checkerboard KOV7 with no stickers. Kind of a silly thing to make if you ask me. The Dazzler KO looks right, although I'd strongly recommend buying the real thing (obviously). There is no reason to support the knockoff company when they are just copying someone else's design.



cuz, it's an illUSION



EDIT:



qqwref said:


> There is no reason to support the knockoff company when they are just copying someone else's design.



i think this sentence doesn't make much sence


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Ahh the "knockoff *ILL*usion and *D*azzler (in black and white)" it's proof that your computer does have a shift/caps button. Please use it when making threads, because you make a lot of threads and I hate reading all lower case titles. I'm cool with posts being all lowercase because they casual but please on the title.
> kthxbai




K VERY WELL THEN. I'LL START USING CAPS FROM NOW ON.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2009)

Verdes still has a patent. Copying is illegal. Rubik does not. Copying = fine, though a bit mean 

That's the problem with these companies, it's not like making these cubes is easy, so why screwup. All these types of products, have complete mistakes on the packets, stupid title names, and they even screwup the puzzles. The ILLusion is not an ILLusion, it's a very bad copy. They were obviously copying. Now make an 8x8 like that? Fine, 6 sided chess-board, but what's the use of that. Stupid people.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason to support the knockoff company when they are just copying someone else's design.
> ...



Makes perfect sense to me. It's only reasonable in my mind to buy one of the products from the knockoff manufacturers when it is not yet legitimately on the market (even if it is after all someone else's design). I'm not advocating buying tons of knockoffs - I just think that, from the perspective of a collector or speedsolver who wants a puzzle, if only one company is producing it the solution is clearly to buy from them. There is no way to support an inventor who does not produce their designs! But if there is a real choice between the real thing and a knockoff copy, buying the one produced by the inventor is a better decision in the long run.

PS: Most 3x3 DIYs on the market have a different mechanism than the original Rubiks.com storeboughts, so I'm 100% OK with people buying them. I know Seventowns has a trademark on the image and color scheme and whatnot of the cube, but that's not important to a customer. Type F is only produced by a knockoff brand, so OK, I will buy a knockoff-brand type F (or a few ).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



what i meant is that a knockoff company is a company copying other's design. it's obvious that a KO company just copys other patents, otherwise it wouldn't be called a knockoff company


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> what i meant is that a knockoff company is a company copying other's design. it's obvious that a KO company just copys other patents, otherwise it wouldn't be called a knockoff company



Uh, that's clearly not ALL they do. For the purposes of cubing a knockoff company is just one that sometimes copies preexisting puzzles. Just think for a second, how many Chinese mass-produced puzzles have we seen recently that were not protected by packets and not already being produced? Quite a few. How about the edge-turning void cube, for instance?

The thing you have to realize is that just because someone has a patent for something does not mean they will produce it. What's the point of having the patent, then? The community wants puzzles and if only one company will produce a given puzzle then it is obvious that lots of people will buy it from them.


----------



## ffsapher (Dec 2, 2009)

On DX they are too


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > what i meant is that a knockoff company is a company copying other's design. it's obvious that a KO company just copys other patents, otherwise it wouldn't be called a knockoff company
> ...



well, so it's ok for a company to make KOs while making small improvements occasionally?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 2, 2009)

aha
the lamelusion and crapzzler are bad, i bet mr verdes lost money there...
money going towards his V-8... which i want badly
now im sad =*(


----------



## Muesli (Dec 2, 2009)

The Dazzler KO looks horribly tacky.


----------

